# Evinmearude



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2013)

1934 Mead, '32-'36 Evinriude Speedibike.....ready to rock-n-roll.


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 28, 2013)

for sale? i have a chum who i might be able to convince into one


----------



## vincev (Apr 28, 2013)

wow! What will that one go for Bri?


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 28, 2013)

You got it, congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't really wanna sell anything, but with my new sewer system, driveway and porch, I'm looking at $20K
Thinking of selling ALL my bike motor stuff. JMW, Speedibike, Roadmaster Motormaster, two Elgin Cycle Motor powerheads, another front wheel job for $22k you pick up.  Then I'd just have my travis to toss on something.....


----------



## bricycle (Apr 28, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> You got it, congrats!!!!!!!!




Thanks Gary, It's the nicest one out there...  plus I have all the paper work.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't know much about your motor there, but I do know that set up looks bad ass.  
What's your MPG on that bad boy?  Is it a hybrid 
Frame and crank set up look killer dude!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I don't know much about your motor there, but I do know that set up looks bad ass.
> What's your MPG on that bad boy?  Is it a hybrid
> Frame and crank set up look killer dude!




"Frame and crank set up look killer dude"...thanks to you pal!
Supposed to get 70+ mpg. Evinrude made them between 1932 and 1936. 5.1? c.i., 3/4 hp. Has choke, throttle, neutral and kill switch.
They also made a 1/2 version called the Road King.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Don't really wanna sell anything, but with my new sewer system, driveway and porch, I'm looking at $20K
> Thinking of selling ALL my bike motor stuff. JMW, Speedibike, Roadmaster Motormaster, two Elgin Cycle Motor powerheads, another front wheel job for $22k you pick up.  Then I'd just have my travis to toss on something.....




I'm sorry to hear that you are looking to liquidate all your stuff over that.
That's a real bummer.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 29, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you are looking to liquidate all your stuff over that.
> That's a real bummer.




Not ALL my stuff...I would still have 16 super early bikes 'tween 1893 and 1918 and 3  '30-'35 ers.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Apr 29, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Not ALL my stuff...I would still have 16 super early bikes 'tween 1893 and 1918 and 3  '30-'35 ers.




..Well, all of your motorized stuff anyway.



Although, *IF* it really came down to it, I would happily give that motormaster a home.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice job Bri. 

Hope you don't have to sell, but if so I may be interested in a motorized project.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 30, 2013)

JOEL said:


> Nice job Bri.
> 
> Hope you don't have to sell, but if so I may be interested in a motorized project.




Thanks Joel!  ...sent a pm.


----------



## bdada (Aug 11, 2015)

Found this in a 1932 Popular Science- have been wondering about for a long time- thanks for sharing pics of your- it is a great bike!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for posting that!


----------

